# Miter saw dust collection ideas



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I am going to rebuild my miter saw stand and wanted to incorporate some dust collection at the same time. I was wondering what others have set up in their shops. If you have any photos or links that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been eyeing This for a long time (this blog is a build on how he buit it... It is multiple pages... The other pages link is near the top (page1, page 2, etc)). You can see a video on how it works 



.

I was pretty impressed with it, and hope to someday incorporate some thing like it.

Fabian


----------



## sailorman (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a similar setup; don't have a great pic, but you can get the idea from the attached. The panels along side the saw are removable so I can move the saw for miter cuts. 

The biggest problem I have is that the motor draws air in through the end and ejects it on the bottom, right at the blade. This causes a lot of sawdust to get blown along the table on either side of the miter saw. I haven't found a solution to this. A lot of sawdust gets trapped in the compartment behind the saw, but what gets blown around by the motor is annoying. I don't know if other saws are designed like this or not.


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

thegrgyle said:


> I have been eyeing This for a long time (this blog is a build on how he buit it... It is multiple pages... The other pages link is near the top (page1, page 2, etc)). You can see a video on how it works here.
> 
> I was pretty impressed with it, and hope to someday incorporate some thing like it.
> 
> Fabian



I was thinking about doing something like the one in the video but adding a trough at the back so that it funnels the saw dust to the dust collection port. I'm still working on coming up with a plan. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I used some shop scraps and threw together an enclosure for my single compound sliding miter saw. Nothing fancy, but it does trap the great majority of the sawdust. My miter saw was the single biggest contributor to uncontrolled sawdust.

It is 33" wide by 24" tall by 22" deep. If your saw tilts both directions then it would need to be wider. I do not know how standard the sizes of saws are, but you would need to dimension for your saw.

It may not lool pretty, but it works.


----------

